# Nokia 2650, 2651 o 2652



## Constantino (Jul 27, 2006)

Hola!! 

Tengo el Nokia 2651 y quiero armarle el cable, el que husare sera el del 110 que esta en esta web pero los pines cambian de pocicion, ya los tengo y solo debo poner las manos a la massa.

Me gustaria saber si puedo encontrar en internet el firmware del 2651 mas actualizado, o incluso ver si puedo meterle el firmware del 2650 o el 2652  Pero por mas que busco n oencuentro los firmwar para ninguno de los 2 

El 2651 es una vercion latinoamericana capada en pocibilidades, como java y wap, pero es en color y parese ser igual al 2650 y 2651... ahun que en realidad tiene unos juegos java integrados y al menos quiero ver si los puedo cambiar por otros mas divertidos jeje!

Alguna ayudita?


----------



## diago (Jul 16, 2007)

Hola Constantino.
Tambien estoy pensando en armar el cable para el nokia 2651. Te sirvio el cable? Pudiste flashear el firmware? Tu respuesta me ayudaria mucho...
Muchas Gracias,
diago


----------

